# What is "cut bait"?



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

People say use "cut bait". Do they mean something like dead cigar minnows cut in strips or what? Is that better than live shrimp or squid strips for white trout?



Thanks......


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What are you fishing for?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Ajerv (10/12/2008)*People say use "cut bait". Do they mean something like dead cigar minnows cut in strips or what?


You got it. =) Strips, chunks fromsquid, cigar minnows, shrimp,etc.. any sort of baits that you cut up instead of using whole.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

For white trout use gulp, you will catch tons


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

The best cut bait for white trout is cut up strips of other white trout. Catch one or two on shrimp and then switched to small strips of cut trout.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I've had really good luck going to one of the local seafood stores and buying a whole mullet (only because i cant throw a cast net to save my ass). Cut it into tasty bite sized morsels and hang on. just about everything eats cut bait.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

i wouldnt even worry about using shrimp the first time, we go down to escambia bay bridge on incoming tide and catch all the white trout we could ever need in 30min time off whiteand chart. jigs. 

plain jigs = 1 trout ever 3rd cast

jigs tipped with white trout = 1 trout ever cast


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

You got it. Just take a fish and cut it how ever you like. Pig fish, grunts, croakers, mullet, whiting, trout all make good cut bait. I like to fillet the fish and section the fillet about every 2". Leave the skin on though. The great thing about cut bait is alot of the time you can reuse it and the little bait stealers can't get it as easy. I personally like white trout or whiting when fishing for red fish. Last time at the Bob Sikes I caught a 37" red using cut whiting.


----------

